# خطوات تشطيب شقة بالاسعار



## elmasry25012012 (22 فبراير 2012)

*بارك الله فى صاحب الموضوع الاصلى 
اعتذرعن اسلوب الطرح قد يكون عاميا او متجاوزا 
بص يا معلم انا لسه بوضب في شقتى انا حالياً في مرحله الدهان
اولا انا كنت واخد الشقه محاره و حلوق نص تشطيب يعنى
بدأت و جيبت النجاره الابواب و الشبابيك علي فكره انا كل كلامى هيكون عن اماكن في القاهره
النجاره عندك مكانين متنزلش غيرهم يا اما شارع بورسعيد عند ابو الجوخ كده يا اما الزيتون تحت كوبري الحلميه
هناك في كل الاشكال و المقاسات و الحبشتكنات فاصل هناك على قد ماتقدر بيكونوا مزودين الطاق طاقين هات ابواب و شبابيك حلوق 21 بوصه موسكى و الحسن تاخد نجار ثقه معاك بس بجد يقولك الحاجه بميه قولو بعشرين هتوصل معاه والله لاربعين و ده عن تجربه و كمان هتنزل تجيب المفصلات و الحدايد بتاعه الابواب عندك الرويعي فيه كل حاجه الغالي و الرخيص هات اللي يتناسب معاك و تركيب النجاره معلروف الباب بيركب ب 50 جنيه و الشباك ب 25 و باب البلكونه بيتحسب باب و نص و طبعاً لما تيدي النجار حساب التركيب ايله بتاع 60 % من اجرته و بقيله فلوس علشان لما يجي يريحلك الابواب و يركبلك الكوالين و المقابض الفينش يعني و نصيحه لو هتعمل الابواب كلها دهان استر متديش الباب سلقون بيبوظ شكله مع الاستر لكن لو هتدهن الابواب و الشبابيك الداخليه لاكيه عادي فل اديهم فرشه سلقون عشان تحافظ عليهم اهم حاجه لما يركبلك البيبان متخلهوش يركبلك الكوالين دلوقتي استني بعد السيراميك بس بعد ما يركبهم حاول تقفلهم عشان البيبان ماتفتلش

بعد كده يا سيدي دخلت على الكهرباء ( اساسيات الكهرباء) و دي برضه بحرها واسع حاول قبل ما تتفق مع الكهربائي تقف في شقتك كده شويه و ترسي و تحدد انت هتحطط عفشك و حاجتك في الشه ازاي علشان ميجيش مكان التلاجه مثلا بعد كده مجمبيهوش فيشه كهراب و لا تلاقي مفتاح نور الاوضه ورا فتحه الباب و كمان الفيش الكتير في الشقه مش ميزه زي ما الناس بتقول كل ما كترت الوصلات في الاسلاك كل مازاد الحمل علي مفتاح قطع التيار في اللوحه ( معلومه صحيحه جدا من مهندس كهرباء) المهم حدد بالظبط انت محتاج ايه و مفيش مانع طبعا تاخد راي خطيبتك و والدك و الناس اللي ممكن يكون ليهم رؤيه بعد كده هات الكهربائي و حددله بنفسك انت عاوز الفيش و المفاتيح فين بالظبط و فيش التليفون و سيبك من فيش الدش مش هاتستخدمها اساسا لانها بتضعف الاشاره و هتكلفك سلك و مواسير و شاسيهات و مفاتيح و وشوش على الفاضي و ترسمله اماكنهم علي الحيطه بايدك عشان بيستهبلوا و كمان متنساش اماكن زي مرايه الحمام يلزمها فيشه ظريفه جنبها و كمان مفتاح البتشينو جنب مكان السخان و الحجات دي حاول متنساش حاجه
نيجي بعد كده لاماكن شراء لوازم الكهرباء خلي الكهربائي يكتبلك الحجات اللي هو عاوزها و انزل اشتريها انت عندك شارع عبد العزيز وراء مطافى العتبه محلات الدنيا كلها بس نصيحه ابعد عن سلك السويدي بتاعهم مضروب و زباله اشتري من هناك يا اما الكابلات يا اما سلك اسمه الاستاذ لكن السويدي بتاعهم مضروب هتلاقيه ملفوف علي بكر السويدي و عليه الختم و كل حاجه و برضه مضروب لان هتلاقي هناك مثلا بكره السلك ال1 ممللي ب 45 جنيه و هي في توكيل السويدي ب 85 مفيش مقارنه يعني خليك في المضمون و هتجيب الخراطيم الفريسكبل بتاعة الحوائط و خراطيم علاء الدين اللي بتبقى في الارضيه عشان التليفون و شوية العلب البلستيك و البواطات اللي بتبقي في الحيطه و متنساش كام شريط لحام و شويه لمبات مسمار و الدوايات بتاعتهم عشان تتاكد ان الشقه كلها منوره و مفيش توصيله غلط
نيجي بقي للتاعمبل مع الكهربائي نفسه مصنعيه الكهرباء باى حال من الاحوال مش هتزيد عن الف جنيه لو انت عامل ام الحنه في الشقه و برضه فاصل علي قد ماتقدر كل جنيه انت اولى بيه تجيب للكهربائي شكاره اسمنت اسود علشان يثبت المواسير في الحيطه و تخليه يغطيلك المواسير اللي هتبقي في ارضيه الشقه كمان يغطيها تماما علشان الصنايعيه اللي هيجوا بعد كده مايبهدلوهاش و طبعا مش هوصيك انك برضه متديلوش اكتر من 60 % من المبلغ المتفق عليه لحين الانتهاء من تركيب المفاتيح و الوشوش و النجف و خلافه اقرص علي الصنايعيه علي قد ما تقدر طالما اشتغل عندك اعرف انه كسبان من وراك متصدقش واحد يقولك دي مخسره معايا و انا عامها مجامله كلهم بيقولو كده و كمان فاصل معاهم عشان كده كده في الاخر هيقولك عاوزين الشاي بتاعنا حتي لو في رمضان
بعد ما تخلص الكهرباء هتخش يا معلم علي السباكه (اساسيات السباكه) هتجيب الاسطى السباك و تحدد له انت عاوز ايه بالظبط امكن الاحواض البانيو الغساله و خلافه و برضه هيكتبلك الطلبات اللي هو عاوزها ( تقولش طلبات الاسياد) هيقولك هات الحاجه BR مخبيش عليك هي فعلا انضف حاجه موجوده في السوق بس غاليه جدا في ماركه الشريف موجوده و جودتها مقاربه لجودة ال BR و سعرها ارخص كتير في محلات في شارع السبتيه اسمها محلات مهني الاسيوطي مش بيشتغلوا غير في الشريف و انت هناك بنفسك هتشوف اد ايه المحلات دي كبيره و مش ممكن تشتغل في حاجه بالكميات دي و تكون جودتها قليله و نصيحه لو هتجيب صرف بانيو اوتوماتيك هاتو ايطلي اصل من ابو 250 جنيه متجيبش صيني لو الاوتوماتيك غالي عليك في صرف بانيو عادي اسمه عبده حنفيه بجد مش هزار هو حلو السداده بتاعته سوسته تاتش شكله شيك و متين و برضه لما تحاسب السباك بقيله فلوس لانه لسه هيجي يركب البانيو قبل السيراميك و هايخد فلوسش و كمان هيجي يركب الادوات الصحيه في التشطيب و ياخد بقية فلوسه
بعد كده يا معلم اشتغلت في الكرانيش و الحجات بتاعة السقف انا بصراحه عملت كورنيشه رقيقه خالص في الشقه كلها معملتش بيت نور ولا حاجه لانه مكلف ثانيا بيوطي السقف شويه ما علينا اهم حاجه سيبك من الكرانيش الجاهزه اللي بتتركب اجدع صنايعي فيها بيطلعها زباله و عمر ما لحاماتها بتتزبط مع بعض انا و الله لفيت و شوفت شقق كتير هات صنايعي من اللي بيعملها علي الحيطه بايديه بيسموها تمشيات بتطلع مزبوطه و طبعا الافضل انك تتعامل مع صنايعيه انت شوفت شغلهم بعنيك لان مش شرط اللي يعجبني يعجبك مساله اذواق و عملت بانو كبير في الريسبشن و شويه صرر في الريسبشن و الليفينج عموما طبعا دي ازواق المهم الحساب الصنايعي باي حال من الاحوال ماتدفعلوش اكتر من 4 جنيه في متر ضهارة الاسقف اللي هو الجبس اللي بيبقي مغطي الاسقف و 10 جنيه في متر الكورنيشه الحساب كده fair جداانا حاسبت كده لو تعرف طبعا تعمل باقل من كده يبقي 10/10 
بعد الكرانيش هتدخل علي العلقه الكبيره ( السيراميك) انا هاقولك انا عملت ايه و وفرت قد ايه و انت ليك الراي النهائي انا اخدت خطيبتي و نزلنا روحنا السلاب و المولات بتاعة كليوبترا و نقينا الموديلات اللي عجبتنا و اخدنا طرازتها معانا في و رقه بعد كده انا روحت مصنع كليوبترا نفسه اللي في العاشر من رمضان المصنع تقريبا علي 150.000 فدان بلد تانيه يابا في من كل الاشكال و الانواع و المقاسات و بصراحه المهندسين هناك عيال فراوه يحسبولك شقتك تاخد كام كرتونه بالظبط و انت ماشي كمان هيقولك هيتبقي معاك كام بلاطه بعد مايخلص الشغل انا ياسيدي سيراميك الارضيات اللي جيبته للغرف الفرز الاول بتاعه المتر ب 65 جنيه جبت من المصنع الفرز التالت بتاعه ب 20 جنيه شفت الفرق قد ايه و طبعا بعد ما بيركب ويتسقي اسمنت ابيض و الاوضه بتتفرش مش بيابن ده فرز اول ولا تاني و لا عاشر و جيبت من هناك بورسلين للريسبشن و الطرق كان المتر بتاعه في السلاب والله العظيم ب 150 جنيه فرز اول جبته من المصنع هو هو فرز تالت و الله ب 32.5 وزي الفل و لو عاوز اصورهولك اصورهولك هناك الحجات تحفه ادخل علي المهندس في قاعه البيع و اضرب معاه صحوبيه هيطلعلك حجات و لا في الخيال وجيبت من هناك الفرز الاول فقط لسيراميك الحمام ارضيات و حوائط وا رضيات المطبخ طبعا الحمام الحاجه الوحيده اللي بيبيقي سيراميكها باين عشان كده جيبتها اول الليله كلها جيبت حوالي 230 متر سيراميك و بورسيلين دفعت فيهم حوالي 5500 جنيه يعني متوسط المتر ميكملش 25 جنيه سعر مش هتلاقيه و لا في الاحلام و كمان كليوبترا مش فراعنه و فينيسيا و الحجات السكه
صنايعي السيراميك اخد مني 10 في متر السيراميك ارضيات و حوائط زي بعض و اخد 12 جنيه في تركيب متر البورسلين و 2.5 جنيه في تركيب متر الوزره و شكرا و ده طبعا اخد كل فلوسه ملهوش تشطيب في الشقه بعد كده
و حاليا اان في مرحله الدهان و ساوافيكم بتقرير شامل عن ما قمت به

اخي العزيز كلنا بندور على حاجات شبه بعضها انا حاليا بدور على اسعار الانتريهات المودرن رغم اني عارف بعضها بس مفيش مانع
اني اعرف اكتر وربنا اكيد هيساعدني في اني احصل على الذوق المناسب بالسعر المناسب
نيجي لموضوعنا الاساسي وهو تكلفة الشقه من الالف للياء انا هنتهي من المباني والمسلح وهدخل على طول في النجاره
الباب الايطالي 100*220ارتفاع=320جنيه تقريبا
وده الباب اللي تطمن وانت عامله باب للحجره العاديه فهو متين جدا
موصفاته النجاريه عاليه وخشبه انسى وشياكه لا يعلى عليها فيكفي انه اشهر باب باب ايطالي
هتلاقي ارخص من كده وهي ابواب اقل في الاطوال والعرض وفاضيه من النص يعني ابلكاش
وباب الشقه هيكون من 400 الى 500جنيه وده باب تحفه
ما تنساش الخشب كله موسكي
البالكون 1*220=350جنيه
120*220=400تقريبا
الشباك
نصيحه من اخ ركب حلق زفر هيكلفك 70جنيه كبيره
وهات شباك المونتان المتر مربع ساده هيكلفك 250ج والملون 270ج
بس شيك جدا
جوه وبره الشقه
مش هتحتاج ستاير ولا سلك لانه بسلكه وياريت تطلب زجاج عاكس
2- من ناحيه التركيب الباب 50ج والشباك الخشب 30ج والمنور 20-25ج والبالكون 50-60ج هتدفع جزء كبير والباقي عند التريح


الكهرباء
هتجيب كهربائي محترم تتفق معاه على سعر اللمبه اللي هتكون ان شاء الله 10ج شغل هندسي هيكتبلك الطلبات وخد نصيحته دايما لان شغل اتلكهرباء حساس وهو اللي بيميز شقتك عن غيرها هو مش باين اه بس مريح لما يكون شغل عالي
هيقولك هاتلي الخراطيم رخيصه اللي لفتها ناقصه والبواط وعلبه البريزه كلها حاجات تافهه واطلب منه الشغل كله لمبات موفره وكتر منها
ما تنساش البريزه بسعر المفتاح10ج
خلي علو البريزه 75سم عشان الاطفال
والمفتاح 1.5م مناسب 
نوع المفتاح والبريزه يكون البا تشينو=5 ج
من ناحيه السلك هتلاقي الاوربي هو الشائع لانه خامه جيده
وارخص من السويدي
اللمبه الموفره من 8-12 ج وهتلها دوايه ثابته في السقف في منها الوان كتير
استنا كل ما الكهربائي يجي يركبلك حاجه اديله فلوس بس بترتيب واكتبها بتواريخ ومع التشطيب يكون وصلته كل فلوسه
السباكه

الشغل اللي هتعاني منه طول حياتك حتى لو كان لوكس
ومسيرك تقول هاني قالها
المهم السباكه المبدئيه للحمام الواحد 900جنيه
ونصيحه هات حوض تشطيف قدم ويكون ديروفيت احسن من 100 بانيو وسعره 155 جنيه اقصى سعر
سعر البانيو الركنه 350 تقليد وده العادي لانه ما بيكونش عليه حمل زي ما انت فاكر
ولو اصلي عامل 900 جنيه
مصنعيه الحمام وحوض المطبخ بتبدا من 350 جنيه وانت وشطارتك
السباك بيحب يالف كتير خلي بالك منه ليعك ويا ريت يكون واحد صاحبك
حوض المطبخ 220ج تقريبا بس كويس
طقم الحمام بيبدا من 350 ج وكيلو باترا 750 ج وفيه 900 بس شكله شياكه 
طقم الفواطه 120جنيه بس حكايه ويخلي الحمام ينطق
المحاره
طن الاسمنت=500ج هاته قوميه بيشد بسرعه وهيريح الممحر
نقلة الرمل=140ج
الجبس وحياة ابوك هاته انضف حاجه دا فرقها بسيط
متر المحاره =بيبدأ من 4 ج ولحد 6ج مش اكتر من كده حسب الشغل والمساطر يعني الهندسي المصيص 4ج وقوله عايزه على لمبه ميبقاش مموج 
الفرمه =10ج وكل فرمه لها سعرها ونقي الفرمه شغلها كتير مش بسيط
ومش هتزيد عن 14 ج ان شاء الله
قدر الممحر وهو هيزبطلك شغل النجاره والكهرباء ويخلي النقاش ميدعيش عليك وعليه ويضرب في العالي
يعني اسمعه كلامه 
في طلباطه البسيطه مش الجامده
قيس الشقه وانت هتقدر المصنعيه
السيراميك
سيبك من 6 اكتوبر والعاشر دي فرقها 1ج في 85 متر =85 ج
انت عبيط دا انت هتدفهم للعربيه
انت تروح معارض كيلو باترا تتفرج على اللي يعجبك للصاله
والحمامات
وتروح ش ترسه
او سوق الجمعه
هتشتري الشقه سيراميك مناسب ما يزيدش على 21-22 جنيه
تعرف ليه عشان كله هيطغطى وطبعا مش هيكون كيلو باترا
الصاله سعر المتر 32 وده سيراميك زوقه مودرن عالي
الحمامات هتها كيلو بترا وهتبدا من 26ج 
تعرف ليه لا نسبه تسريب المياه 0.01% انسى مع العازل اللي هتغلي السباك يدهنه انت في الامان وتحت السخان 
سعر جالون العازل 85جنيه اجري اشتريه
ارضيه الحمام 26ج
المطبخ اشهر طقم 31ج للارضيه اسمه فلاريا وكمان للحوائط
سعر مصنعيه المتر بيبدا من 6 جنيه وانت وشطارتك
الوزره اديه 1 جنيه في المتر هو هيفتي وزره الشقه كلها بتاخد ساعه

الدهانات
ده الشغل النهائي يعني ما تستخصرش حاجه في نفسك قول للنقاش انا مسلمك شغل محاره تمام استلم منك شغل تمام
انا عايز وشيين معجون وش بلاستك عادي وش كمبيوتر في الاخر
الباب الداخلي لاكيه ابيض او اسطر اسود
وباب الشقه اسطر بني
الشباك زي لون الباب من جوه
شوف بقى الاسعار الحوائط=يبدا من 4 جنيه وميزدش عن 6ج
الباب =70-100ج
الشباك=50ج
المنور=20-30ج
السقف=1-2ج اوعى تسيب السقف كده ادهنه وش بلاستك ابيض واحد بس
ما تتسرعش في اختيار الالوان الغرف فواتح والصاله غامقه وجنب واحد فاتح 
اوعى تنسى الزوايا والبراوير هتكلفك 500ج بتاع الخشب
الكالون هات الاهرام مش هتشتري كل يوم
الكهرباء الشغل النهائي حسب مش هيزيد 1000ج

نصائح
1- نقي خشب كويس
2- استلم من النجار
3- اللي مقلق منه قوله عليه مش عايزيين حجج
4-خراطيم الكهرباء رخيصه اوك
5-كتر من الاضائه والبرايز خصوصا الصاله
6- خفك من الاباليك
7-البرويز احلى بكتيييييييير
8-الممحر ممكن يخمك ويحط جبس في المونه هتله سكاره جبس واحده بس
9-السباك هاته محل ثقه وخليها على الله
10- اطلب منه يطلب اي حاجه محتاجها وجبها مره وحده
11- قوله اي عيب هبعت اجيبك 
12-اوعى تدهن معجون قبل شهريه من المحاره وشهر من السيراميك
13- اتاكد من الحوائط نشفت قبل المعجون
14-السيراميك دوس على سيراميكه سيراميكه لتكون مطبله ولا مشروخه
15- متخليش اي صنايعي يخلي الصبي بتاعه يدرب عندك
16- لو عملت كده محتاج نقله سيراميك كمان والمحاره هتكون زباله
والنقاشه نقش فراخ 
17-كتر من الزجاج في الشقه الارفف يعني وخليك مودرن انت شاب
18-الله يكون في عونك
19- انا تحت امرك في اي استفسار
20- نقي واحده تستاهل الشقه ما تستعجلش ودور يمكن تلاقي.

لغة السوف فيها 3 أنواع فقط من التشطيب و هم (لوكس-سوبر لوكس - هاي سوبر لوكس ).
الاسعار طبعا بتفرق بسيط من منطقه لاخري نقدر نقول في حدود 5 % من تكلفه الشقه
1- التشطيب اللوكس : 300 جنيه / م2
- السيراميك من الانواع الرخيصه نسبيا ( في حدود 25 جنيه )
- الاطقم و خلاطات بتكون عاديه ديورافيت - كيلوبترا و خلاطات صيني او جواد مثلا
- ابوب و شبابيك :الابوب من الخشب الموسكي الجاهز- شبابيك لو الوميتال قطاع السعد 
-الكهرباء : تشمل التغذيه الاساسيه للشقه فقط
-السباكه: تشمل التغذيه الاساسيه من المياه و الصرف فقط

2- التشطيب السوبر لوكس : 550 جنيه / م2
-الكهرباء : التغذيه الاساسيه + نقاط اضافيه 
-السباكه : تغذيه اساسيه + طلبات اضافيه كفلتر , لو تحب تعمل عزل في الارضيه انسومات 4 مم
-نقاشه : بتكون من خامات اجود و صنايعي امهر 
- السيراميك : بيكون في حدود 45 جنيه او ممكن نقول بدايه بورسلين في حدود 60 جنيه 
-أبواب و شبابيك : باب في حدود 600 جنيه بدون دهان - شباك لو الوميتال قطاع افضل من سعد مثل PS 
-أطقم و خلاطات : IDEAL STANDARD جميعها لكن في حدود المعقوله
3- هاي سوبر لوكس : 1200 جنيه / م2
الكهرباء : الاساسي + اي اعمال اضافيه 
السباكه : تشمل العزل + البنود الاساسيه + اضافي 
سيراميك : ممكن سيراميك مستورد من المحجوب - او بورسلين - رخام - و الارضيات للغرف باركيه
نقاشه : جميعها JOTUN و عماله مهرة
أبواب و شبابيك : الباب الداخلي في حدود 1200-1500 و شبابيك قبنوري او ما يماثله
أطقم + خلاطات : IDEAL STANDARD - GROHE -JACOB DELAFON 
دة الموضوع باختصار للي عاوز يعرف الفرق و يا رب مكنش نسيت حاجه و طبعا ديه اسعار 2010 , فاضل بس اقول لكم ان الاسعار ديه لو انت هتنفذ شقتك بنفسك لكن لو هتجيب شركه او مكتب او مهندس يشطب لك ضيف علي الاسعار ديه من 10 - 20 % علي اجمالي التكلفه .
لا تنسونا من صالح الدعاء​*


----------



## elmasry25012012 (22 فبراير 2012)

*أعمال الديكور و التشطيبات للشقق و الفيلات و المكاتب*

*دهانات فينو ماستيك 3 سكينة معجون + 2 وش يوتن فينو ماستيك بالاختبار والضمان سعر المتر 18 جنيه

مسئولية تامة لإنهاء جميع الدهانات في أسبوع واحد علي الأكثر مع المحافظة علي الفرش.

تركيب سيراميك أرضيات سعر المتر 14 جنيه

سعر تركيب سيراميك الحوائط 14 جنيه

تركيب بورسلين مع المحافظة علي خامات البورسلين والضمان سعر تركيب المتر 25 جنيه

مصنعيه تركيب سباكة تأثيث وتشطيب للحمام الواحد 400 جنيه

مصنعيه تركيب سباكة تأثيث وتشطيب 2 حمام ومطبخ 800 جنيه

أعمال الكهرباء سعر النقطة 11 جنيه

أعمال الجبس أسقف وتجاليد وقواطيع سعر المتر 85 جنيه جبسوم بورد ألماني Knauf 12 مللي

وفي المساحات الأكبر من 200 م2 سعر المتر 75 جنيه جبسوم بورد ألماني Knauf 12 مللي

أعمال الكورنيشة تبدأ من 15 جنيه للمتر الطولي

شبابيك بالشيش خشب موسكي نمرة 1 سعر المتر المربع تبدأ بـ 350 جنيه

أبواب موسكي قشر أرو سعر الباب 500 جنيه

أرضيات باركيه زان طبيعي شامل العلفة 12 مللي ( فرز أول ) سعر المتر 260 جنيه

أرضيات باركيه أرو طبيعي شامل العلفة 12 مللي ( فرز أول ) سعر المتر 290 جنيه

أرضيات باركيه ألماني شامل العلفة 8 مللي ( فرز أول ) سعر المتر 95 جنيه

أبواب وشبابيك ألمنيوم ملون تبدأ من 350 جنيه للمتر​*


----------



## عاصم شحاته الصادي (22 فبراير 2012)

تصدق أسلوبك شدني وقرأت كل المقال مع إنه طويل قوي


----------



## elmasry25012012 (22 فبراير 2012)

جزاكم الله عنا كل خير​


----------



## حسن احمد (22 فبراير 2012)

جزاكم الله عنا كل خير


----------



## elmasry25012012 (22 فبراير 2012)

*بنود أعمال تشطيب الشقة بالترتيب.
1- الكهرباء .
2- السباكه.
3- تجهيز و ترميم الحوائط و الأسقف و النجاره ( ابواب و شبابيك ).
4- الأرضيات .
5-- تشطيب الحوائط و الأسقف و النجاره .
6- تشطيب الحمام و المطبخ.
7- تشطيب الكهرباء و النجاره.

اولا الكهرباء:

اذا كان قد مر على آخر تغيير للأسلاك اكثر من 10 سنوات لابد من تغييرها بالكامل حيث تصبج جافة و تتقصف و لا تستطيع احتمال الأحمال و بالتالى تصبح مصدرا للحرائق و لابد من سحبها من داخل الخراطيم الموجوده داخل الحوائط و اعادة تدكيكها بالأقطار التاليه :
سلك السخان الكهربائى أو تكييف او غساله بها سخان او غسالة اطباق 4 مم
سلك البرايز الكهربائيه 3 مم
سلك الأناره و النجف 2 مم
السلك الصاعد للشقه من العداد لا يقل عن 10 مم.

- يتم تغيير التابلوه الرئيسى للشقه اذا كان من نوع المنصهرات القديمة و استبداله بأخر ذو مفاتيح اتوماتيك 16 و 20 و 24 امبير حسب الحمل بحيث يتم تجميع الأنارة مثلا على مفتاحين و البرايز على مقتاحين و كل جهاز كبير على مفتاح أو تقسم على الغرف كل غرفه مفتاح.
- يتم عمل مفتاحين كبيرين بعد عداد الأناره قوى 32 او 40 امبير.

فاذا كنتى تريد استخدام 3 تكييفات يجب تغيير العداد الى 3 فاز و هذا بسيط بالرجوع لشركة الكهرباء و سيكلفك حوالى 900 جنيه و السلوك الصاعدة للشقه تزيد سلك قطر 10 مم بحيث يكون عددهم 3 بدل 2.

- يتم زيادة عدد البرايز و مفاتيح الأناره و اماكن اباليك و مفاتيح التكييف و السخان ( اذا لم يستخدم الغاز ) و ذلك حسب الرغبه.

- يمكن شراء جميع المستلزمات من العتبه بعد تحديدها من قبل الكهربائى و يفضل اسلاك السويدى و مفاتيح بتشينو.

- مراحل العمل : الأولى عمل السابق و الأخيرة بعد الدهانات تركيب لقم المفاتيح و البرايز و اوجة المفاتيح.

- التكلفة الأجماليه تكون لشقه مساحة من 150 - 200 متر حوالى 3000 جنيه و يمكن ان تزيد حسب انواع المفاتيح التى ستختارها .

ثانيا السباكه:

يجب عليك الكشف جيدا على السباكه و ساقول لك طريقة سهلة لذلك لكن يجب عليك معاينة الشقه العلوية ( بمعاينة سقفك ) و السفليه ( بمعاينة سقف الحمامات و المطبخ ) لكى تطمئنى من عدم حدوث تسريب منهما. و طريقة الأختبار بسيطة بالنسبة لصرف البانيو الأحواض ( المطبخ و الحمام ) .

-اذهب للبلاعه و افتحى الغطاء ستجدى داخلها فتحات موصله للبانيو و الأحواض سدى هذه الفتحات جيدا بواسطه قطعة قماش او جزء من شيطارة اسمنت و غطيها بطبقه من الجبس المخلوط بقليل من الماء و تدعيها تجف . 
افتحى الماء فى الأحواض و البانيو و املئيها حتى الحافه و راقبى هل ينخفض منسوب الماء . اذا انخفض فمعناه و جود تسرب فى مواسير الصرف و لابد من تكسيرها و استبدالها .

بالنسبه لاختبار مواسير الماء يقوم السباك باحضار طلمبة كبس و ايجارها ( اذا لم تكن عنده 20 - 30 جنيه ) ليقوم بكبس الماء داخل المواسير فاذا لاحظتى انخفاض فى ضغط الماء يكون هناك تسرب للماء داخل الحوائط و يمكن ملاحظته بالنظر للحوائط المحيطة بالحمام و المطبخ من الخارج ( آثار نشع ).

فى حالة تغيير المواسير يمكن شراؤها من نوع بولى اثيلين ( بلاستيك ) من محلات السيراميك الكبرى كا عبد العزيزالسلاب ( مدينة نصر ) أو مصطفى السلاب ( النزهة الجديده ) او اى محل آخر كبير و ابتعدى عن المحلات الصغيره علشان الغش. كذلك مراعاة عمل وصلة صرف للغساله و غسالة الأطباق فى المطبخ اذا سمحت الظروف.

اذ حدث تكسير فى احد الحوائط او اذا رغبت يمكنك استبدال السيراميك فى الحائط التالف بنوع اخر يسمى ازمالدو ( موزاييك تايلز ) وهو عباره عن سيرايك قطع صغيره حوالى 2 سم × 2 سم بألوان جذابه جدا و متعدده و لكنه غالى سعر المتر من 70 الى 130 جنيه فيمكن استخدامه فى مسطحات صغيره و يمكن ايضا استخدامه فيما بين قطعتى المطبخ العلويه و السفليه و متوافر عند السلاب و شركات اخرى.

اذا رغبت فى تغيير الطقم فيمكن شراء كومبنيشن و حوض ابيض غاطس من نوع كيلوباترا بمبلغ حوالى 800 جنيه و طقم خلاطات للمطبخ و الحمام ( من الفجاله ) و باقى الأكسسوارات ( شماعه - فواطه - صبانه ) بحوالى 600 جنيه .يمكن ايضا شراء رخامه بمبلغ 300 جنيه و اختيار الحوض غاطس فى الرخامه ( و هو ارخص من العادى )

مراحل العمل :
تغيير المواسير اذا لزم 
معجنة و تجهيز السقف و الحوائط 
تركيب السيراميك اذا حدث
تشطيب ( دهان ) السقف و الحوائط و النجاره .
تشطيب الطقم و الكهرباء.

التكلفه لحمام واحد و مطبخ فى حالة مواسير جديده
مصنعية 400-500 جنيه
خامات 800 - 900 جنيه
و اضافة تكاليف التشطيب السابق ذكرها
فى حالة تغيير السيراميك (حوائط و ارضيات )
التكلفة من 2500- 3500 حسب المساحة و النوع

ثالثا :تجهيز و ترميم الحوائط و الأسقف و النجاره ( ابواب و شبابيك )

اذا كانت الشقه قديمه فمعنى كده ان ارتفاع السقف عالى ( اكثر من 3 متر ) و لن تستطيع دهانه بنفسك منعا للأصابات و يفضل الأستعانه بنقاش متخصص.
بالنسبه للحوائط و الأسقف :
اذا كانت الحوائط زيت او ورق حائط فيجب ازالة الطبقة القديمة بسكينة معجون او ورق صنفره خشن ( تشترى من اى محل حدايد و بويات و يشترى معها فرشه مشط ( فرشه عريضه عرض 10 او 15 سم ) و عدد 2 روله قطن و عدة سكاكين معجون و عدد 2فرشاه 2 بوصه و عدد 2 فرشاه 1 بوصه . و اذا كانت الحوائط بلاستيك فيكتفى بالغسيل بالماء مع الدعك بليفة التشطيب بتاعة المطبخ مع ازالة الأجزاء المفككه ان وجدت مع فصل الكهرباء ان كانت ساريه للوقايه من الحوادث.

كذلك بالنسبة للأسقف مع صعوبتها و يمكن ربط الأدوات بعصاية المقشه للوصول الى الأرتفاع مع وجود سلم آمن ذو قطعتين .

الخطوه الثانيه معجنة الحوائط باستخدام معجون بلاستيك جاهز على شكل بودره من انتاج شركة سكيب للكيماويات ( أفضل نوع موجود ) و يمكن شراؤه من شارع جسر السويس او من الشركة الأم ويكون بوضع طبقة رقيقة على الحائط الغرض منها سد مسام الحائط و تجهيزه لدهان البلاستيك و ليس عمل طبقة سميكه - اى حولى من ثلث الى نصف مم - اى يدوبك مسح بالسكينة عدا الحفر و النقرفيتم ملؤها تماما .

يمكن الكشف على عيوب المعجون باستخدام لمبة او كشاف ووضعه على الحائط و النظر حوله فى اتجاعات مختلفه و ستكتشفين فورا عيوب الصنعه .

بالنسبة للدهان اخترت دهانات البلاستيك لعدة اسباب :
اقتصاديه - سهلة التشغيل - تدارى العيوب - سهلة الصيانه - سهلة الأعاده.

ينقسم الدهان لطبقتين بطانه ( تجهيز ) و ضهاره ( تشطيب ) :
- البطانه وجهين بلاستيك ابيض رخيص يمكن شراء البستله 15 كجم بسعر من 70 - 110 ج للواحده من نوع سايبس او كيماكوت او باكين او اى نوع فى حدود هذا السعرتخفف فى الوجه الأول بنسبة 1 بلاستيك : 2 ماء و الوجه الثانى 1 بلاستيك : 1 ماء
و تدهن بالفرشه العريضه ( تسمى الشياطه ) مع مراعاة خبط الفرشه بعد غمسها بالدهان لكى تزيلى فائض الدهان قبل الدهان لعدم حدوث ظاهرة تسييل الدهان و تكفى البستله لدهان من 10 - 15 متر مربع وجهين و يفضل ان تبدأى بحائط غير ظاهر حتى تكتسب يدك حساسية الفرشه ثم بحائط ظاهر و فى الآخر الأسقف 

- التشطيب وجه واحد من نوع كيما تون او يوتن ( من جسر السويس ) سعر البستله 15 كجم من 170 - 220 ج و يدهن بالروله القطن بدون تخفيف اطلاقا ( ابدا حذار من التخفيف بالماء ) حيث ميزة هذان النوعان انهما نصف لامعين و قابليتهما للغسيل بالماء مع نصوع اللون الأبيض ( Shine white ) و طول العمر واضافة الماء تطفىء اللون فورا .

و ميزة استخدام الروله هى مداراة عيوب الحائط و المعجون حيث تشكل حبيبات صغيره على الحائط تشتت النظر مع الحرص على عدم التسييل و البدء فى حائط غير ظاهر للتمرين . تستهلك كل غرفه بستله و نصف او 2 بستله .
و يمكن تشطيب السقف بالفرشه مع استخدام البلاستيك الرخيص بدون تخفيفه بالماء.

تنقع الفرش فى الماء بعد نهاية كل يوم عمل.

لم اتكلم عن الألوان لأننى افترضت انه الأبيض لكن فى حالة الرغبه فى التلوين يمكن شراء البلاستيك من يوتن ملون و مخلوط بالكمبيوتر حسب اللون المطلوب تماما و يزيد سعر البستله حوالى 50 جنيه للتلوين و يجب ان تكون الماكينه قادره على خلط 12 لون فاكثر و هى موجوده عند كبار موزعى يوتن و اسعارهم اقل
و التلوين يتم على دهان التشطيب فقط و لايتم على دهانات البطانه.
الألوان السائده حاليا البيجات و بعض الرماديات ( درجات خاصه تقرب للموف الفاتح جدا ) و اللمونيات. 
اذا كان السقف عالى يمكن تلوينه ايضا بنفس لون الحائط مع عمل فاصل ابيض بينهما .

بالنسبة لقطع النجاره .
- تصنفر بصنفرة الخشب جيدا جدا و تمرر اليد عليها حتى تكون كالحرير و الجهد كله فى الصنفره بحيث تزال البويه القديمة تماما و يمكن استخدام ماء الأكسجين للمناطق الصعبه و ان كنت لا افضل ذلك .
- يتم معجنة المناطق المتضرره من الخشب باستخدام معجون زيت جاهز .
- يدهن وجهين من لاكيهات سايبس مخفف بالزيت ( يشترى من جسر السويس ) بالفرشاه الصغيره 2 بوصه و 1 بوصه . و يترك بين الوجه الأول و الثانى الفتره الكافيه لتمام الجفاف ( يعضم )
- يدهن وجه نهائى من اللاكيه بدون زيت ( وهو صعب لان الفرشاه ستترك اثرفى الدهان ) لكن مع التدريب سيتحسن الوضع و هذا العيب موجود مع احسن الصنايعيه .

- يجب احضار نجار لترييح الأبواب و الشبابيك قبل دهان الوجه النهائى ( اى جعلهم يفتحون و يقفلون بسلاسه ) مع نزع اكسسوار النجاره من كوالين و مقابض لضمان عدم تلوثهم بالبويات.

يتكلف المتر من البلاستيك الابيض حوالى 10-12 جنيه و قطعة النجاره حوالى 20جنيه .و لعمل مقايسه سريعه اضربى مساحة الشقه × 3 يعطيك مسطح الدهان.
شقة 150م مسطح الدهان 450م التكلفه لا تقل عن 4500جنيه.


رابعا :الأرضيات :

و هى اكثر ما يتكلف فى الموضوع لان المساحات بتأخذ فلوس كثيره من أى مادة مستخدمه . و الأنواع المتوافره هى بترتيب التكلفه :
1- قنالتكس أو موكيت:
لا أنصح بالموكيت تحت أى ظروف فقد اثبت فشله مع ظروفنا فى الأتربه و الصيانة و النظافه و الصحه العامه و ما يصلح لأوروبا قد لا يصلح لنا و ان كان و لابد يستخدم القنالتكس ( و يدعى اليوم ريكيت حيث اغلقت شركة المحاريث و الهندسه منتجة القنالتكس ابوابها و تبقت الشركة الأسلاميه للأرضيات منتجة الريكيت ) و يلصق على بلاط سنجابى ( سطوحى ) جيد مع الأبتعاد عن الرسومات (ترتيب البلاطات على الأرض ) و الألوان التقليديه فيه و يتكلف المتر بدون البلاط حوالى 30 جنيه و البلاط حوالى 9 جنيه .

2- سيراميك :
وهى مادة جيده جدا و مناسبة لظروفنا و يوجد فيها اختيارات مختلفه و متنوعه افضل الأنواع كيلوباترا . و تتكون البلاطه من طبقتين . الفخار و هى الطبقة الحامله للبلاطه وهى خامه محليه متوافره فى أسوان و الصينى و هى الطبقه اللامعه و المسئوله عن المظهر الجميل وهى خامة مستورده من الصين . كلما زاد سمك البلاطه الأجمالى زادت قوة تحملها وكلما زاد سمك طبقة الصينى ازداد سعرها .معظم السمك الجمالى يتراوح بين 6 مم و 10 مم للأنواع الفاخره .
يوجد للأنواع الفاخره فرزان اول و ثانى و للأنواع العادية فرز اول و ثانى و تجارى. فى اغلب الأحوال يمكن شراء الفرز الثانى بأمان خاصة لو كانت الكميات كبيره ( 100 متر فأكثر ) و النوع ذو سعر مرتفع اما الفرز التجارى فلا انصح به .
تفضل البلاطات الصغيرة المقاس عن الكبيره و خصوصا للمسطحات الضيقه كالشقق حيث تقل عيوب التصنيع و عيوب اللصق و ان كانت غير متوافره بسهوله كالأنواع كبيرة المقاس.
تكلفة مصنعية اللصق من 5 جنيه حتى 12 جنيه للمتر حسب نوع الشغل ( مجرد رص للبلاط او عمل دورانات و اشكال داخل البلاط ) و يضاف تكلفة مونة اللصق و سقية اللحامات حوالى 3 جنيه للمتر بالأضافه طبعا لسعر المتر من البلاط و الذى يتراوح من 22 جنيه الى حوالى 45 جنيه.
فترة حياة السيراميك من 10 - 15 سنه كحد اقصى فى الأستخدام يبدأ بعدها فى التنقير ( تجريح فى الطبقة المزججه ) خاصة فى أماكن الحركه و يتغير منظره بشده و يلزم استبداله للحفاظ على المنظر.

3- باركيه لصق :
و يتكون من طبقة بلاط سنجابى ملصوق عليها طبقة من الواح الباركيه سمك 1.5 سم او 1 سم .
و تعطى منظرا جذابا و بتكلفة معقوله و ان كانت قصيرة العمر حيث ان الماده اللاصقه تتآكل و تتحلل بسبب الرطوبه الموجوده فى الجو و يمكن استعمال اللواصق السريعه مثل الشعله و الحصان للصق و هى تعطى عمرا أطول للصق و يعيبها عدم تمكن كل الصنايعيه خاصة قليلى الخبره من استعمالها .
ايضا من عيوبها احتياجها للصيانه المستمره لمتابعة ما يفك منها و اعادة لصقه و كذا التلميع المستمر بالورنيش .
يتكلف المتر حوالى 60 - 65 جنيه بدون البلاط .

4- خشب :
وهى ماده جيدة جدا و ان كانت تحتاج للمحافظه و التلميع بصوره دائمه بالورنيش و هى من المواد التى أطلق عليها المواد الدافئه التى تشعرك بالحميميه .تحتاج أن تشترى الخشب من اجود نوع من الخشب السويد قبل التركيب و التصنيع بفتره و تخزنه بطريقه صحيحه حتى يجف تماما و ذلك لردائة النواع الموجوده بالسوق المصرى و احتوائها على نسبه عاليه من الرطوبه .
يكون سمك اللوح الواحد 2.5 سم و طوله 4 متر و عرضه 10 او 15 سم و يتم فى الورشه مسحه من الجانبين و تفريزه ( أى عمل نتواءات ليدخل فى بعضه عاشق و معشوق ) و يركب على شاسيه من الخشب ( تسمى علفه ) مكونه من الواح موسكى ( نفس الخشب السابق و لكن بقطاع 5 سم × 10 سم ) تسمى مراين و عوارض و تدهن ببيتومين اسود سائل بعد التركيب للحفاظ عليها من الرطوبه ثم تثبت عليها الواح الخشب و تسمى ( التطبيق ) و تمسمر بمسامير مائله و غير ظاهره و تعمل على الحائط وزره بارتفاع 10 أو 15 سم ( تفضل )
يمكن استخدام الأرضيات الخشب فى كل الأماكن بالشقق و ان كان المعتاد استخدامها فى غرف النوم.
يتكلف المتر حوالى 80 جنيه.

5- بورسلين :
من الأرضيات الفاخره و هو عبارة عن طبقة من الصينى بكامل سمك البلاطة ( 10 مم ) و يوجد منه نوعان .عادى و قطع ليزر.
الأول يبلط بالطريقه العاديه و الثانى تلصق البلاطات ببعضها بحيث لا يكون بينها فواصل ظاهره يمكن شراء قطع الليزر من الفرز الثانى بسهوله
تكلفة المتر من البلاط 70 - 120 جنيه
تكلفة المتر من المصنعي 7 - 12 جنيه
تكلفة المتر من مونة اللصق حوالى 4 جنيه

6- باركيه مسمار و الرخام :
و هى افخر انواع الأرضيات و يمكن استخدام النوعين معا ( وهى موضه ) و يتكون الباركيه من علفه كالسابق ثم تطبيق الواح بينها فواصل كبيره بدون تفريز او مسح ثم طبقة الواح الباركيه من الزان او الأرو .
بالنسبة للرخام نفس خطوات لصق البورسلين قطع الليزر
يتكلف المتر من أيا من النوعين من 220 جنيه - 400 جنيه حسب نوع الباركيه او الرخام المستخدم​*


----------



## m_sweedy (22 فبراير 2012)

الف شكر على الموضوع الممتاز اسلوب شيق​


----------



## elmasry25012012 (22 فبراير 2012)

جزاكم الله عنا كل خير​


----------



## هيثم محمد على (22 فبراير 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## elmasry25012012 (22 فبراير 2012)

جزاكم الله عنا كل خير​


----------



## تامر عبدالعظيم (22 فبراير 2012)

جزاك الله خيراااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## elmasry25012012 (22 فبراير 2012)

جزاكم الله عنا كل خير​


----------



## ميكو 2009 (7 يناير 2013)

السلام عليكم انا لسه عضو جديد وعندي شقه بالعبور مساحتها 250 متر تقريبا وليس معي ما يمكن اشطب به بس انصحوني ممكن اشتري المواد ولما ربنه يفرجها اشطب وما هو الممكن شراءه ومن اين مثل مستلزمات الكهرباء والسباكه والبورسلين والسيراميك مش عايز ابخل بس لو حاجتين نفس الأداء اخذ الأرخص طبعا مشواري طويل شوي وحابب اعمل ورق حائط في كل ضلع بغرف النوم من اين اشتريه واسلاك السويدي والبرايز والأوشاش اسف علي التطويل بس انا بالخارج وببتدي وماشي واحده واحده حابب اعرف في شهر الأجازه انزل في مكان ما اشتري كذا وكذا وهل المصنع كليوبترا بالعاشر افضل من ترسه اشتري من عنده وشكرا


----------



## سهيل البابلي (7 يناير 2013)

السلام عليكم 
ياريت تكون المواضيع المطروحة باللهجة العامة الفصحى لكي نفهم العديد من المصطلحات التي لانفهمها الان بسبب استعمال لهجات بلداننا العربيه بدلا من العربية الفصحى 
وشكرا لك اخي الكريم


----------



## ahmed_akele111277 (7 يناير 2013)

كلام جميل واسلوب بسيط ربنا يكرمك


----------



## أحمد أبوحسنى (7 يناير 2013)

جميل جدا ياهندسة ربنا يبارك فيك


----------



## ENG M RAMADAN (19 مارس 2013)

بارك الله فيك اخى الكريم


----------



## القافله (19 مارس 2013)

جزاكم الله عنا كل خير​


----------



## maaam5831112 (20 مارس 2013)

الله ينور يا باشا 
ايه الحلاوه دي


----------



## elmasryXP2012 (24 مايو 2013)

جزاكم الله عنا كل خير​


----------



## احمد سكولز (24 مايو 2013)

تسلم ايدك على المعلومات الجميلة دى .. يا ريت لو عندك ملف وورد او pdf ترفعه وجزاك الله كل خير


----------



## ُEng.khaled (7 يونيو 2013)

*الله ينور عليك ياباشا بجد كلام مفيد جدا وجزاك الله عنا خير ان شاء الله*


----------



## هانى حميده (8 يونيو 2013)

جزاك الله خيرا​


----------



## ابوليث (8 يونيو 2013)

موضوع مفيد شكراا


----------



## as9533 (17 يونيو 2013)

مششششششششششكوررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررر


----------



## shemey (17 يونيو 2013)

تماااااااااااام 
جزاك الله خييييييييييييير


----------



## mahmoud789 (17 يونيو 2013)

ربنا يكرمك ويجزيك كل خير 
انت بتقول ان دى اسعار 2010 (تاريخ اضافه الموضوع فى 2012) ياريت تحدث الموضوع وتقولنا اخبار التشطيبات دولقتى فى شقتك ايه ولو عندك نصايح جديده ولو عندك فكره عن اسعار السوق الحاليه نكون شاكرين


----------



## Abdel-Aziz Kamal (5 يوليو 2013)

سيادة المهندس
تحية طيبة وبعد جزاك الله خيرا 
نقوم متبرعين ببناء معهد ازهرى ونرجو مساعدتنا بنصائحك لتشطيبة 
ارجو ارسال تيليفون سيادتكم على الأميل :
[email protected]
للإتصال بك 
مع وافر الشكر


----------



## elmasryXP2012 (10 يوليو 2013)

جزاكم الله عنا كل خير​


----------



## الباحث عن الفن (26 أغسطس 2013)

مشكور علي المعلومات المفيدة جزاك الله عنا خيرا


----------



## elmasryXP2012 (28 أغسطس 2013)

جزاكم الله عنا كل خير​


----------



## abo 7amza1 (6 فبراير 2014)

شكرا" اوى جيت فى وقتك


----------



## egyptsystem (6 فبراير 2014)

جزاكم الله عنا كل خير​


----------



## Eng.El Seidy (6 فبراير 2014)

جزاكم الله عنا كل خير اخى الحبيب ونفع الله بنا وبكم​


----------



## egyptsystem (6 فبراير 2014)

جزاكم الله عنا كل خير​


----------



## وجية سمير (6 فبراير 2014)

الف الف شكر يا هندسة


----------



## وجية سمير (6 فبراير 2014)

الف شكر يا هندسة


----------



## egyptsystem (6 فبراير 2014)

جزاكم الله عنا كل خير​


----------



## أشرف الطحلاوى (6 نوفمبر 2014)

مشكورررررررررررررررررررررررررررررر


----------

